# IPv6: next generation Internet protocol adds 4 billion times more space (w/ Video)



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

IPv6: next generation Internet protocol adds 4 billion times more space (w/ Video).



> *Today's Internet protocol, IPv4, is expected to run out of space this year. On World IPv6 Day the first steps will be taken to test a long-term solution that will address the 30 year old 32 bit addresses.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note: World IPv6 Day



> *On 8 June, 2011, Google, Facebook, Yahoo!, Akamai and Limelight Networks will be amongst some of the major organisations that will offer their content over IPv6 for a 24-hour "test drive". The goal of the Test Drive Day is to motivate organizations across the industry  Internet service providers, hardware makers, operating system vendors and web companies  to prepare their services for IPv6 to ensure a successful transition as IPv4 addresses run out.*


-- Tom


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

This is about Internet Protocol isn't it? Actually why IP6 is so special?


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

It's special because it has trillions upon trillions more addresses. There are almost enough computers online today to completely use up all IP4 addresses.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Ent said:


> It's special because it has trillions upon trillions more addresses. There are almost enough computers online today to completely use up all IP4 addresses.


Thanks for the reply


----------



## osarius (Jul 24, 2010)

IPv4 (the current version) allows 32-bit addresses, which in turn means that there are 4,294,967,296 addresses.

We are very nearly at this number of devices connected to the internet, so IPv6 is being developed to solve the problem.

IPv6 will allow 128-bit addresses, which in turn means 3.4×10^38 addresses (or, 340 undecillion).

That's 340000000000000000000000000000000000000 devices. I don't think IPv8 will need to be developed for a very long time yet.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

osarius said:


> That's 340000000000000000000000000000000000000 devices. I don't think IPv8 will need to be developed for a very long time yet.


Of course. Maybe for another hundreds and hundreds of years!


----------

